

Hook, Line, and Sinker - akakievich
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/article/2015/08/25/greg-brooks-port-nicholson

======
debacle
The parallels between "tons of platinum" and "millions of users" are very
real.

------
colinbartlett
Slightly off topic but on mobile I tried scrolling 6 times and was met with
weird flickering. Finally saw a full-page pop up add appear. I really cannot
wait for iOS 9 content blockers.

